# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  распалась семья

## Anton

доброго времени суток.
я не кришнаит, но надеюсь вы мне поможете.

Мне 25 лет. 4 года назад я познакомился с девушкой, ей было 18. это было, пожалуй самое невероятное знакомство из тех, что я знаю.
встречаться возможности не было,тк живем за 5000км друг от друга поэтому мы стали жить вместе - она приехала ко мне(кстати я у нее был первый, несмотря на то что все у нас закрутилось довольно быстро).3  года были кк в сказке. раз в год она ездила к родителям.
 в том году летом она как обычно уехала, но на 3 месяца,а не на 1. как-то мы поссорились в скайпе и расстались, но через 2 недели помирились. в этот период времени я ей изменил(это был первый раз). 
она вернулась. я считаю, что нет смысла строить отношения на лжи и рассказал ей об измене. она вроде простила, но от прежнего доверия и след простыл, начались частые ссоры по пустякам. мы расстались, но жили вместе. все тоже, но без секса.
у меня мама - детский психолог, она порекомендовала ей семинар г-на Торсунова, тема как раз была семья. Моей любимой семинар оч понравился и она пошла в храм. рассказывала, что г-н Торсунов не дождавшись ее вопроса сказал ей, что все наладится к весне, но ничего не наладилось. Наоборот она захотела, чтоб Торсунов взял ее учится, но тот ответил, что ее призвание - семья. но спустя 3 месяца она уехала к родителям, сейчас прошло еще 3 и она собирается поступать в мед академию, чтоб потом уехать в индию, учиться на врача аерведы, хотя этим летом мы собирались узаконить отношения. 
 я слышал, что сожительство в течении года и более у кришнаитов приравнивается к браку, а семью у Вас, как и прочих религий, нужно сохранять.
 есть ли какие-либо доводы в Пхагавад Гите, которыми я могу руководствоваться, чтоб вернуть ее? просьба дать номер главы и стиха.
как мне ее вернуть?

----------


## Нитай дас

Добрый день, Антон!

Мне жаль, что так получилось.
Хочу поблагодарить вас за смелость и открытость. Ваше стремление узаконить семейные отношения заслуживает уважения. Это не так часто сегодня встретишь. Особенно откликнулось ваше желание искренности и честности в близких отношениях. Это очень ценное и редкое качество. 
Вы спрашиваете, есть ли в Гите доводы, которыми вы могли бы руководствоваться, чтобы вернуть свою возлюбленную, и вы просите дать номер главы или стиха. К сожалению я не такой большой знаток Гиты, чтобы выделить для этого случая особые стихи...
Правильно ли я понял, что вы хотите привести своей возлюбленной стихи из авторитетной для нее книги и тем самым заставить ее вернуться к вам? Или вы хотите восстановить справедливость? Я почувствовал в ваших словах и то и другое. Что касается первого, то едва ли вы долго будете счастливы с человеком, насильно загнанным в роль вашей супруги. Скорее вам захочется естественного уважения к вам, искренней заботы и любви. И всё это возможно в случае, когда вы являетесь обладателем достойных качеств, когда ваши поступки и образ жизни естественным образом вызывают уважение.
Сейчас вам больно. Возможно вы чувствуете, что вас бросили. И эту боль еще предстоит пережить. Вы можете поддержать себя, прислушиваясь к своим чувствам и осознавая потребности, которые за ними стоят. Однозначно за чувствами есть благостная потребность вас как личности. И возможно с вами что-то подобное уже происходило в детстве, а сейчас повторилось с новой силой. 
Постарайтесь вспомнить, были ли в вашей жизни ситуации, вспоминая о которых вы напитываетесь силой. Подумайте хорошенько. Это особые ситуации. Может вы какой-то поступок совершили или еще что-то. Поддержите себя этими воспоминаниями. 
Когда вы сильный, мудрый, уравновешенный - женщине рядом с вами безопасно.
И чтобы мужчине стать таким, потребуется разобраться в тонких законах этого мироздания и понять, чему жизнь обучает, зачем дана такая ситуация. Когда нет такого понимания, есть обида на людей, на этот мир и в конечном счете на Господа, что жизнь так несправедлива. И эта обида разрушает всю жизнь, лишает человека возможности быть счастливым и успешным.
Напротив, обладая знанием, понимая свои обязанности в этом мире, человек постепенно учится жизни и обретает большую внутреннюю силу. 
Обо всем этом как раз и говорится в Гите. Эта школа длиною в жизнь и одним стихом не обойдешься. Олег Геннадьевич Торсунов в более доступной форме излагает то же самое знание. Поэтому можно и его лекции послушать и Гиту изучать.
Вам важно восстановить душевное равновесие. И если поддержки близких вам будет не достаточно, мы можем обсудить ситуацию в личной беседе или найти квалифицированного психолога в вашем городе.
В завершении отмечу, что сожительство является прежде всего грехом и во вторую очередь поводом для оформления законного брака. Грех в переводе означает «промах». Очень важно понять, что глубинные потребности всегда благостные, однако форма реализации соответствует нашей квалификации. То, что нам дали наши родители можно и нужно дополнять мудростью святых людей в той традиции, которая вам близка.

----------


## Anton

Спасибо

----------

